# Kayak overnight gear help



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been on the water at least 1x a week for the past two months straight and loved every second of it! So I'm ready for a new adventure... overnight yak and fish trip.

This will be a simple trip of heading out in the afternoon on a Friday, camping the night on the river bank somewhere and then fishing all day Saturday.

Need some help on gear; I'm thinking a hammock (don't want a tent at all), some sort of tarp/shelter for a covering. Do I need a sleeping bag? Might sound like a silly question but I won't be camping during cold weather. What could I use instead of a sleeping bag?

Also planned on getting a dry storage bag or two for extra set of clothes, etc.

What am I missing? What would you take on a trip such as this? THANKS!!!


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Toilet paper!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

For sure Jose! But one thing about the river is easy cleanup lol

Be willing to hear some ideas on food too if anyone has any...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

A zippo lighter inside of a plastic bag. Make sure you fill it up before you leave too. If you're planning on starting a fire and you're not a groomed scout and aren't amazing at starting fires with rocks and rubbing sticks together... that or you just want to get it done and over with it, bring the lighter.

Bring yourself a nice sharp knife, you might be hungry and have to clean fish. You can bring as much food as you can fit into your yak, but if you lose it, you're SoL.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup, we bring some small fire starter sticks. Small ax is great for getting firewood ready.
Something to cook on. Either a fire grate or a camping stove. I have a single burner deal that goes right on top of a camp fuel container.
I bring along a portable charger that holds like 6 cell phone charges. I use that to juice back up my phone and bluetooth speaker at night.
Hammocks are sweet. Just bring along a light blanket or sheet and a small pillow.
Fold up chair.
Towel.
Whiskey.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

The real question is; are you going back to the truck/car at night? Or are you eventually making it back to the truck/car after a few nights?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dana the plan is to put on river early afternoon. Camp that night. Fish all day next day. Take out at vehicle. There will be no vehicle access in between put in and take out obviously. 

Really want to go as minimal as possible hence the hammock vs tent. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Matt - I have done a bunch of these including 3 nights on the LMR from Jacoby to the Ohio back in 2009 with "crazy" Frank.

For a single night you won't need much. I've done trips like this with nothing other than food and drink plus a couple $1 emergency blankets (one to lay on and one to cover up with to keep dew off ya. I've also managed to pack a fold out chair and spent the night sleeping in it with pole in the water and clickers on. Not having a fire saves you time and hassel.

I'd take dry bag with change of clothes, hand towel, small flashlight and phone, 2 $1 emergency blankets, your hammock, snacks, water and 2 MREs with heaters. One hot meal at night and one in the morning. That isn't much at all. Those cheap emergency blankets work ok to keep the moisture off, but make sure you buy the large ones or they are too small!

We used these MREs even on Erie when we would drift/troll all day long in cold spring weather - they are pretty good especially if you are hungry! If no MREs, I'd skip the fire and eat a sandwhich....much less to worry about while on the river. If you want fire - I always took the very small candle sized fire starters and a wind proof cigarette lighter. 

Be careful where you "camp" if you have a fire...some landowners don't take kindly to "campers" on their banks. I've only had one issue, but it forced me to get back on the river in the complete darkness and float down the bend.

If any of you are interested in LONG trips I have a place in Wisconsin I used that will drive you up and drop you off and you can do up to 5 nights (maybe 6). It is fantastic and you just camp in the river on the islands. The rafting company will meet up with you at certain points on the river to replenish your supplies if you go on a long trip. Beautiful country to boot!


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> If any of you are interested in LONG trips I have a place in Wisconsin I used that will drive you up and drop you off and you can do up to 5 nights (maybe 6). It is fantastic and you just camp in the river on the islands. The rafting company will meet up with you at certain points on the river to replenish your supplies if you go on a long trip. Beautiful country to boot!


Oh. Really?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bug spray............


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Rope, duct tape, rain gear, small first aid kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone have an idea on hammock shelter? They make some I've found online but they are expensive. I'm liking what I see at kammock.com




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Hammocks are funny, when you get a good one, know how to hang it, know how to lay in it....they're awesome. Anything short of that is much less than awesome.
Get a good hammock, skimp on the tarp if need be.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bubba do you know much about the kammock brand? Seems high end and tons of good reviews. Will be about 130 for the hammock and adjustable straps. Seems like a good value on a higher end model...?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ML1187 said:


> Bubba do you know much about the kammock brand? Seems high end and tons of good reviews. Will be about 130 for the hammock and adjustable straps. Seems like a good value on a higher end model...?


I'd stick with an eno for a beginner definitely double nest. If you're gonna look in the 130 range check out Hennessy hammocks. depending on what type of temps i'd highly consider a cheap underquilt (DIY options). with a hammock you tend to get a "bridge effect" and with no insulation it can get quite cold even on summer nights. In my opinion a hammock is kind of an all or nothing kinda deal. either spend the money and get a nice setup (or at least everything you need) or you're gonna hate it. Just my opinion!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Kat! I have looked at the Eno brand and they are less than the kammock but don't have as much weight capacity and seem to be of lesser quality. Tell me more about the insulation factor. Trips will be over the next 6 weeks until about mid October so nothing cold but definitely possibly cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I have an Enu set up: double nest hammock, slap straps, rain fly, bug net.
But Columbus Kayak has Grand Trunk hammocks and they're pretty sweet. I like them more than Enu.

And word on the insulation factor/bridge effect. I'll dig up the link. There's a goofy dude on YouTube that will teach you more about hammocks than you ever wanted to know


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

This guy is a flat out nut job (in the best way), and covers everything there is to know:


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

All right Bubba. Looked into those you mentioned. Grand Trunk Skeeter Pro for 59.49 shipped. Has built in skeeter net that can be utilized or not. This seems like a great deal and this thing gets awesome reviews. 

Should I do it for that price? Seems like a no brainer!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

How long are the little propane tanks good for that you use for Colman lanterns? I have one that's 2 yes old and another that must be well over that?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

SMB, there are some in my grandpa's barn that are over 20 years old that I'd still use if not damaged. The shelf life on them is pretty much indefinite from anything I've every heard.

ETA: (Per Coleman's Website) "An un-opened container of Coleman® Fuel stored in a dry area with no rapid extreme changes in temperature will remain viable for five to seven years. An opened container stored in the same area will remain viable for up to two years though will be at its best if used within a year. Coleman® Propane Cylinders can be stored indefinitely in a dry area. The propane fuel inside the cylinder will not break down."


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Very informative clip. Who would of thought.. he's Definatley worth a watch.



Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Brad45005 said:


> Very informative clip. Who would of thought.. he's Definatley worth a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



yeah for sure. For me, hammocks were one of those things that sounded simple on the surface, but started to realize it was a really in depth hobby. Lots to consider and lots of freedom to set up your hammock and tarp the way you want. Especially the under quilt thing. Don't get me wrong, you don't need a -20 underquilt but having a 40 degree underquilt is a BIIIG difference from having no underquilt. 

Hammocking is something you do because it's comfortable and enjoyable, definitely not because it's easier than tent camping. just my opinion again! 

heading to BWCA tomorrow for a week and calling for mid 30 nights. hopefully my little home maid poncho liner underquilt will get me through or I may be dropping some big bucks on a quality one for next year.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

monsterKAT11 said:


> yeah for sure. For me, hammocks were one of those things that sounded simple on the surface, but started to realize it was a really in depth hobby. Lots to consider and lots of freedom to set up your hammock and tarp the way you want. Especially the under quilt thing. Don't get me wrong, you don't need a -20 underquilt but having a 40 degree underquilt is a BIIIG difference from having no underquilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately my hammock will be parked right next to yours so I have to listen to you snore all night. Atleast it might keep the bears away!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

monsterKAT11 said:


> yeah for sure. For me, hammocks were one of those things that sounded simple on the surface, but started to realize it was a really in depth hobby. Lots to consider and lots of freedom to set up your hammock and tarp the way you want. Especially the under quilt thing. Don't get me wrong, you don't need a -20 underquilt but having a 40 degree underquilt is a BIIIG difference from having no underquilt.
> 
> Hammocking is something you do because it's comfortable and enjoyable, definitely not because it's easier than tent camping. just my opinion again!


Agree 100%. 
Good news is in the summertime, you can pretty much get away with just a hammock...maybe a bug screen.....maybe a tarp...


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

High tech backpacking tents especially high end used ones can be found for quite cheap on Ebay and pack very light and small and might serve you better for future trips.

If you do get a hammock do yourself a favor and get a bug net cause !!!SPIDERS!!! but I think either option will have it's own camping set up challenges like finding trees set up well to hang from or ground that is level enough to set the footprint and tent on.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Flannel_Carp said:


> SMB, there are some in my grandpa's barn that are over 20 years old that I'd still use if not damaged. The shelf life on them is pretty much indefinite from anything I've every heard.
> 
> ETA: (Per Coleman's Website) "An un-opened container of Coleman® Fuel stored in a dry area with no rapid extreme changes in temperature will remain viable for five to seven years. An opened container stored in the same area will remain viable for up to two years though will be at its best if used within a year. Coleman® Propane Cylinders can be stored indefinitely in a dry area. The propane fuel inside the cylinder will not break down."


Thx man! Great info


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Dana - It is on the Wisconsin River. Many companies up there offer 3-5 night trips. Some do fully guided where they have pre-setup camp sites and they carry all the food, do the work, etc. Others just drive you up river and drop you off and can ararnge to meet on day 2-3, etc.

There is even a company that will arrange a true 5 star dinner service right on an island in the river on your way down. You can put in as close or as far away. Complete with server, fine china, table, and campfire. They serve you and then leave you on the island for the night. They canoe the food directly from the local upscale restaurant, etc. Used to be around $200 for a couples dinner. I thought about surprising my wife, but we did a 4 night solo trip and I skipped it.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Dana - It is on the Wisconsin River. Many companies up there offer 3-5 night trips. Some do fully guided where they have pre-setup camp sites and they carry all the food, do the work, etc. Others just drive you up river and drop you off and can ararnge to meet on day 2-3, etc.
> 
> There is even a company that will arrange a true 5 star dinner service right on an island in the river on your way down. You can put in as close or as far away. Complete with server, fine china, table, and campfire. They serve you and then leave you on the island for the night. They canoe the food directly from the local upscale restaurant, etc. Used to be around $200 for a couples dinner. I thought about surprising my wife, but we did a 4 night solo trip and I skipped it.


I'd be cool with drop off / pick up service. Leave me ALONE for 5 days? Oh yeah buddy. As long as I can leave my cell phone at home!


----------



## Topher (Apr 6, 2014)

Dana there is some wonderful thoughts here, fish/fool particularly.

Hammocks that are easy to transport have a tendency to cocoon around you, which makes me feel claustrophobic. I prefer a pad on the ground with a lean to (a poncho and bungee cords work great). Something between you and the earth is important even if it's warm out cause that earth will suck the warmth right out of you. Hammock will be fine and fold up small as long as you don't mind the sides coming up over the top of you. 

In the army we used a "poncho liner" type blanket, we called it the "wubba" if you can find one of them bad boys they are GOLD as a light weight, warm in the fall cool in the summer blanket that dries quickly if wet.


----------



## Topher (Apr 6, 2014)

Fish-n-fool.... I don't know.... Eating camping food for a few days, then a five star dinner sounds like a recipe for the runs. Not something I would want to try in the middle of my trip. The last night maybe.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I ended up with a grand trunk hammock with built in bugnet, kammock Python straps, cabelas 0 degree sleeping bag. Still need to get a pad of some sort to help with insulation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

